# Problem with rar and FreeBSD 7.1 AMD64



## edhunter (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello guys

I cant get rar running on FreeBSD 7.1 AMD64. It installs correct from ports (archivers/rar), but when I try to run it, I got:
`#:>  rar
Bad system call: 12 (core dumped)`

Is there something I could do to get rar rarring ) ?

here is some basic details
`#:>  uname -a
FreeBSD backup.pulsar.bg 7.1-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p2 #0: Fri Jan 16 14:55:32 EET 2009     root@xxxxxxxx:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BACKUPPC  amd64`

Portree and ports are up to date.


----------



## edhunter (Apr 30, 2009)

Solved

I tried bsdrar from http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm. At least it didnt crashed with coredump, but cried for missing library libstdc++.so.5.
So I installed misc/compat6x, and then recompiled my kernel with COMPAT_FREEBSD6.

Now rar from ports work ok.


----------

